# How to teach kids mtb skills?



## bikeisgood (Jan 16, 2012)

So my two girls (ages 10 and 7) want to do some mountain biking with me and I wanted to get some thoughts on the best way to ease them into it. I recently bought them used kids mountain bikes so they are good to go with bikes.

Here's the current plan:

- Have them practice standing up on their pedals and getting into the right body position while just riding on the road. My girls just seem to like to stay seated so this is something new for them.
- Create some "artificial" technical challenges in the grassy park where they can go over rocks or small logs, just get some practice with bumps.
- Take them on a doubletrack trail to get some practice riding in the dirt
- Take them on easy singletrack trail.

Does that make sense? What have you found to be effective ways to teach kids how to mtb? 

My girls just know how to ride their bikes around the neighborhood, but they both want to get out onto the trails. I'm trying to make it as pleasant of experience or transition as possible so they'll want to keep going. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## gsoroos (Jan 4, 2012)

Those all sound good, I take my 10yo girl to the local skatepark when it's not busy for her to build confidence and roll up and down the ramps.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd suggest trying to do these type rides with other kids/parents. Sometimes seeing others try is all they need for encouragement. 

Our local group has a weekly kids ride. If I try to provide tips or encouragement it's rarely received well when things are going tough for my son. If one of the other dads says the same thing it can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

All of the idea's mentioned above are great.Some of it depends on the kid.My son lost the training wheels when he was two, when he was three I was building him jumps, ladders, teeder todders, etc, he took to it like a duck to water. My daughter is the complete opposite & at 9 years old she still won't ride any obsticales.One thing I came up with that has really helped her is a race thats the length of the driveway - except the winner is the last one to the end of the driveway. Bike must stay pointed straight & if a foot touchs the ground your out.Mom & I get in there as well as other kids on the block.This has forced her to stand up with correct body postioning & get a good feel for the brakes.She actually enjoys it & its a good way to compliment her & build her confidence. For your 7 years old she could start 10 feet behind everyone.Its so easy to do this if your kicking around garage wrenching on bikes etc.


----------



## bikeisgood (Jan 16, 2012)

Great, thanks for the advice so far. I'll need to see if I can find a local group to ride with, as well check out a bike/skate park and try some driveway games.


----------



## yetipop (Jul 27, 2009)

*Suggest and don't force anything*

My six year old daughter is funny, she likes to challenge herself on her own terms. I suggest dropping off a curb one day and she declines. The next time we ride she does it on her own, so you know she had been thinking herself into it.
Today we went off roading in the new housing area where the various plats have been plowed and packed with soft sand areas here and there. The soft sand areas pissed her off, but I bet tomorrow she will be back to get even with her defeats.
Have fun!


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

*Porpoising (dolphining)*

Have they seen movies of dolphins leaping out of the water?

"Girls, Let's play dolphins while we ride down the road. We'll bounce smoothly up and down like a dolphin in the sea."

That is a mental good image to get them to extend their range of motion and separate bike and body movement.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I started my son when he was 5 on the easy green trails. Once he mastered shifting and climbing, I took him on trails with some not too insane downhills and some technical features. Sometimes, if he has trouble with something, we stop and try it over a few times. Usually, next trip, he rides right over it. He's 7 now about to graduate from 20" wheels to 24. I bet he has a much easier time on the bigger wheels.


----------



## BOONER (Sep 19, 2008)

Get a 2x4 and just lay it down on the sidewalk. My boys will spend hours trying to ride it like a balance beam. That helps tremendously with balance for the trails.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

My girls instinct is to remain seated all the time also.
A couple jolts to the butt, and they'll decide to raise their butt off the seat when going over bigger bumps. Dropping off curbs, and learning to pull up the front end when hopping up curbs instead of bashing the front wheel into them are good practice.
Looks like everyone else has given great advice. I took some scrap wood, and made some little obsticals to throw down in the driveway. We also ride around town, and I have found some "off-road" shortcuts to get them off pavement occasionally. There is also a very easy hiking trailnearby that I've taken them riding on a few times. It's doubletrack, and has small rolling hills.
Finally got them on some beginners singletrack at Brown County State Park. They initially had some trouble, but after 2-3 trips, they ride it just fine. Hoping to make it further into the trail system this year.
Bottom line is keep riding with them.


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

Great Thread! Lots of ideas for our future Cub Scout Bike Rodeo!


----------



## Swansog (Feb 25, 2012)

its never to early to take your kids on the single track! I take all my kids and nephews and neighbor kids starting age 6 or 7. Kids are individually different though, and you, the dad/uncle/neighbor guy have to learn how each one rides, and then ride BEHIND them on the trails. The kids will eventually separate into 2 groups: the fast, hard riders who can take obstacles, and the easy-going crowd who are done after 2 miles. 

In both groups though, biking is fantastically social, and the kids are constantly watching each other and talking, so you don't have to do too much except keep everybody mechanically sound and confident. 

I will even pick up my kids from school early and take their friends along for the ride. Biking is incredibly euphoric, and I have some kids very disappointed if I can't "fit them" and their wheels into the van for the ride. 

remember, you are the pack mule with your group. bring extra water and snacks for the trail - they love that. After a while, if your group of kids grows, you will have to separate them into 2 groups or disallow some slower kids from going because you have to stay behind the slowest kid and the group will rubber band too much and that's not good either. But the slower kids aren't too crazy about biking anyways, so it will self select.

A lot of what you gotta do as the dad/uncle/neighbor guy, is gently inform the other dads that they owe their kids a decent set of wheels, then educate them on what that looks like, and then take their kids riding. Your kids will also show them how to go and your kids will even want to go more as a result. 

Sometimes my kids will only go with me if the neighbor kids are going, and/or the nephews are going. So it ultimately serves my purpose to get everybody engaged. 

In everything tho, the BMX track is the ultimate place to start. Short, fast races, lightweight bikes. Simply heaven.


----------



## paulys_tx (Jul 14, 2007)

I will cast another vote for the BMX track. My sons 6 & 12 both race BMX. They are great mountain bikers as well. The BMX track taught them tremendous bike handling abilities and the ability to ride in traffic. Now they really enjoy mountain biking and will just bomb trails that make me slow down and look. Not to mention BMX is a ton of fun for the whole family!!!!!!


----------



## bikeisgood (Jan 16, 2012)

Excellent suggestions, thanks again for all of the advice. I'll need to start looking around for a BMX track and also start shaking the trees to see what friends have kids that would be interested in mountain bike rides.


----------



## paulys_tx (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey bikeisgood, I'm not sure where in SLC you are but check out RAD Canyon BMX they have indoor and outdoor bmx tracks. Also check on the ABA website for tracks - there are several in SLC. USA BMX / BMX Canada


----------



## frenchmr (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice, I could definitely make a trip over to Rad Canyon BMX with the girls. Their site seems to be down at the moment, but hopefully it doesn't cost too much to make a trip there.

Also, saw a couple of pics of the track and it seems like it should be nice rolling small hills so I think they'll have a good time there.

Edit: This is actually bikeisgood. This was my first account that I later abandoned, somehow I was logged into it.


----------



## Yamaho1 (Oct 20, 2011)

BMX track for sure. Keeps them social with kids and riders their own age / skill set. Gives them great bike handling skills to carry over to other disciplines. My sons like racing, trail riding, hitting up the dirt and skate parks, and now the youngest wants to turn his old 20" Norco MTB into a Trials bike.
Build up some small teeter totters, tables, ramps and lips for them to play around in front of the house too, they love that stuff.


----------



## mtbnj (Mar 26, 2004)

ride and start out with fire roads and take it slow. That's it.


----------



## capcityrdrz (Jan 21, 2012)

a slow figure 8 on a driveway/parking lot. start big & then try to get them to do it smaller/tighter. helps with balance & navigating tight turns on trails.


----------

